# SGTP "Summer Sling", July 13-15



## Muddyfoots (May 20, 2012)

The South Ga Traditional and Primitive Club will be hosting it's BIG shoot for 2012 JULY 13-15. We will use this shoot, in the same manner as the NGT uses their banquet: to raise the majority of our proceeds to cover operating costs for the upcoming year.

There will be two, 20 target courses, set to Hatchetbow Dan's liking. Possibly an Iron Man course, if Dan isn't satisfied with the other courses.  

We will be having raffles on Saturday, and we already have several fine items donated. We would greatly appreciate  additional items, if you have something you would like to contribute.

We are doing our best to make camping as comfortable as possible. Electricity will be available so fans can be run in tents (bring fan and extension cord), and we MAY have a couple of camper hook-ups. We anticipate having water and a shower will be available. 

Fresh, hickory smoked, BBQ will be the flavor for lunch on Saturday. A potluck supper is planned for Saturday night, and a coon shoot to follow.

We hope each of you will consider joining us for a great weekend of fun and fellowship. 

For members, you can shoot 3 days, as much as you like, for $5.00.

Non-members $10.00, for the weekend.

First time attending a SGTP shoot? You shoot for free.

Sounds like a pretty good deal!

Y'all come join us!

371 Poole Rd. 
Ellaville, Ga 31806


----------



## Dirty44Dan (May 20, 2012)

We will be there! 
Dan and Molly


----------



## Artmom (May 20, 2012)

Please mark you calendars folks, and plan to attend. This promises to be the highlight event of the year for our club. We are fortunate to have so many uniquely skilled members that give generously of their time and efforts to make every shoot an enjoyable experience for all ages. The raffles and food will exceed expectations...bring your friends/family members. We look forward to hosting this event and seeing you here!


----------



## dutchman (May 21, 2012)

I will do my level best to be there for this event! Will be BIG fun!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 21, 2012)

Gonna be some really nice raffle prizes. I mean, some really nice ones.


----------



## dpoole (May 21, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Gonna be some really nice raffle prizes. I mean, some really nice ones.



Nick need pictures


----------



## Jake Allen (May 22, 2012)

Would not want Dan or anyone to get any ideas from those folks in Crossville, but this south facing turkey target was a smart  right tricky to get an arrow stuck in.


----------



## bam_bam (May 22, 2012)

Good grief I bet that was a tough shot.


----------



## Barry Duggan (May 22, 2012)

Jake Allen said:


> Would not want Dan or anyone to get any ideas from those folks in Crossville, but this south facing turkey target was a smart  right tricky to get an arrow stuck in.



...but the tree wasn't.


----------



## TNGIRL (May 22, 2012)

Sure wish I could come, but that's the same weekend as YOF and we are gonna be able to bring my 13 yo grandson Nathan with us. 
Do you have to be present to win things on the raffle table, if we sent money by someone and they put our names in????????


----------



## Jake Allen (May 22, 2012)

Barry Duggan said:


> ...but the tree wasn't.



By now, the sap ought to be oozing good out of the skint places either side of that fork.

Did have options for the shot; sit on a 5 gallon bucket, or crouch.


----------



## Muddyfoots (May 22, 2012)

TNGIRL said:


> Sure wish I could come, but that's the same weekend as YOF and we are gonna be able to bring my 13 yo grandson Natghan with us.
> Do you have to be present to win things on the raffle table, if we sent money by someone and they put our names in????????



Tomi, we are thinking you will NOT have to be present to win.


----------



## TNGIRL (May 22, 2012)

Muddyfoots said:


> Tomi, we are thinking you will NOT have to be present to win.



:


----------



## Muddyfoots (May 22, 2012)

TNGIRL said:


> :



Of course, we'd rather you be, though..


----------



## trad bow (May 22, 2012)

Me, I plan on being there. Will try my best to be there  to help out Sat.


----------



## Muddyfoots (May 27, 2012)

DirtyDan is donating a painting for the raffle.

Ken is donating a camp cook set.

Sarah is making up some jewelry.

Still looking for a few more items.


----------



## Muddyfoots (May 27, 2012)

A knife donated by Raleigh Tabor. 
Thank you, Sir!


----------



## bam_bam (May 27, 2012)

Muddyfoots said:


> DirtyDan is donating a painting for the raffle.
> 
> Ken is donating a camp cook set.
> 
> ...



I am gonna throw in something primitive.


----------



## bam_bam (May 27, 2012)

Muddyfoots said:


> A knife donated by Raleigh Tabor.
> Thank you, Sir!



Thats SWEET!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 28, 2012)

And here is the knife donated by Razor Blade. It`s a beauty with that brushed finish blade.

Scott and Raleigh, my thanks to both you gentlemen for your generousity.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 28, 2012)

I`ll be donatin` this belt knife sheath trimmed in buckskin with an antler button, , made by myself, along with maybe a little more loot and plunder.


----------



## Muddyfoots (May 28, 2012)

I've got a neck knife, with kydex sheath, I'll throw in.

Made by Razorblade.


----------



## bam_bam (May 29, 2012)

Got an old fred bear hunting video and a hunting backpack I will throw in also


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jun 3, 2012)

Iron Man course confirmed.

One wooden arrow, 10 targets.

50% payback.

This will happen Saturday afternoon, time to be determined. Anybody willing?


----------



## dutchman (Jun 3, 2012)

Iron Man? I'm in.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jun 3, 2012)

dutchman said:


> Iron Man? I'm in.



Reckon anyone will survive?


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jun 4, 2012)

Muddyfoots said:


> Reckon anyone will survive?



With one foot against the stake, reckon anyone will be able to locate the target?


----------



## RogerB (Jun 4, 2012)

An Iron Man at SGTP don't scare anyone, ya'll make us practice for it every month. 
I'm not going to be able to make it, so I don't mind making those kinds of statements.


----------



## dutchman (Jun 4, 2012)

Danny Beckwith is a fair minded man. He will leave a hole to the target. A little bitty, itsy bitsy, teeny tiny hole, but a hole nonetheless...that's all you could ask for.


----------



## Dennis (Jun 4, 2012)

We should make him shoot it first


----------



## Recurve (Jun 4, 2012)

How far is this shoot from Flint River Wma?They have a pig hunt down there that weekend and thought i might drop by.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jun 4, 2012)

Recurve said:


> How far is this shoot from Flint River Wma?They have a pig hunt down there that weekend and thought i might drop by.



I'm guessin' it would be 40-50 miles.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jun 5, 2012)

dutchman said:


> Danny Beckwith is a fair minded man. He will leave a hole to the target. A little bitty, itsy bitsy, teeny tiny hole, but a hole nonetheless...that's all you could ask for.



You ought to know by now that suckin up ain't gonna getcha anywhere with this bunch.


----------



## TNGIRL (Jun 5, 2012)

Barry Duggan said:


> You ought to know by now that suckin up ain't gonna getcha anywhere with this bunch.



Donnie Poole says (and I quote)"it never hurts to suck up!!!"


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jun 5, 2012)

TNGIRL said:


> Donnie Poole says (and I quote)"it never hurts to suck up!!!"



...but that don't mean all that lip chapping gets you a larger hole to shoot thru.


----------



## dutchman (Jun 5, 2012)

I don't care what it looks like. Barry, you should know that by now. It's just an arrow.


----------



## trad bow (Jun 5, 2012)

Iron man and just one wood arrow. Sounds good to me, now just got to decide if that arrow be cane or ash.


----------



## dutchman (Jun 5, 2012)

I am leaning toward cane...


----------



## TNGIRL (Jun 5, 2012)

cane......


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jun 5, 2012)

trad bow said:


> Iron man and just one wood arrow. Sounds good to me, now just got to decide if that arrow be cane or ash.





dutchman said:


> I am leaning toward cane...





TNGIRL said:


> cane......



Donnie and I walked around today and thought mischievous thoughts..


----------



## TNGIRL (Jun 5, 2012)

Muddyfoots said:


> Donnie and I walked around today and thought mischievous thoughts..



that could mean alot of different things AWOL!!!!! clarification I say!!!!


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jun 5, 2012)

TNGIRL said:


> that could mean alot of different things AWOL!!!!! clarification I say!!!!





That's one more tree added to a target.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jun 6, 2012)

Muddyfoots said:


> That's one more tree added to a target.



Saw blade tree, barbed wire bush?


----------



## TNGIRL (Jun 6, 2012)

Muddyfoots said:


> That's one more tree added to a target.



that's OKAY AWOL......I read the books too....ask your Sarah!!!LOL!!!!


----------



## Gordief (Jun 6, 2012)

ash... equals...momentum...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 9, 2012)

Some of the loot that will be up for grabs.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 9, 2012)

A shot of the new pole barn.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jun 10, 2012)

Hope you North Ga folks and further south folks will plan to attend. 

Going to be a fun weekend!

We will have 4 camper hook-ups available, $20.00 per night. Contact me, via pm, to reserve. Don't wait too long!


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jun 24, 2012)

Getting closer.


----------



## dpoole (Jun 26, 2012)

Harrel wants to help Dan set up the iron man course He was talkin about a compass might be needed to find the targets


----------



## Jake Allen (Jul 2, 2012)

An Original Dan Spier Painting; donated and of course, painted by the
talented, generous and big hearted man himself.
Very nice Dan!


----------



## dpoole (Jul 2, 2012)

AWESOME great painting !!!!!!!


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jul 2, 2012)

Very nice job!

Hoping for a big crowd next weekend.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jul 3, 2012)

Need more pictures of the donated loot and plunder!


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jul 3, 2012)

Jake Allen said:


> Need more pictures of the donated loot and plunder!



I know of a few other things coming our way, but still looking for more. I don't have anything to take a pic of right now.


----------



## dpoole (Jul 5, 2012)

contact Dan or A Wall if yall can come help get set up  this weekend


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jul 5, 2012)

dpoole said:


> contact Dan or A Wall if yall can come help get set up  this weekend



I was gonna set some this afternoon, but there was just a tad too much lightnin'...


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jul 6, 2012)

Planning on being their...if it ain't lightenin' too much.
A skid mark is less than a tad, but still too much...when it comes to lightenin'.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jul 6, 2012)

Barry Duggan said:


> Planning on being their...if it ain't lightenin' too much.
> A skid mark is less than a tad, but still too much...when it comes to lightenin'.



Not calling for any lightnin' at 7am..


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jul 6, 2012)

Muddyfoots said:


> Not calling for any lightnin' at 7am..



Don't recall saying anything about 7am.


----------



## dpoole (Jul 9, 2012)

fish fry sat pm yall bring side dishes for fish or cooking oil


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jul 9, 2012)

Real close to being here.

Hope to see y'all!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 10, 2012)

Ya`ll come see us!


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jul 10, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll come see us!



I hope so....

Cookin' BBQ Thursday night. 75-100 lbs goes a long way.


----------



## dpoole (Jul 11, 2012)

bbq great


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 12, 2012)

This Southeastern Indian arrow will be up for grabs this weekend at the Summer Sling. I made it from materials all gathered up within 10 miles of my house here in Lee County. The Missisippian Triangle point I knapped from Coastal Plains chert. wrapped with sinew off a deer I killed. Gonna be some nice prizes there, in addition to Muddy`s barbecue. Ya`ll come see us.

Oops! The wild turkey tailfeather fletch came from one of my Seminole County birds. Sorry about that.


----------



## trad bow (Jul 12, 2012)

I'll miss it as I have to work.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jul 12, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> This Southeastern Indian arrow will be up for grabs this weekend at the Summer Sling. I made it from materials all gathered up within 10 miles of my house here in Lee County. The Missisippian Triangle point I knapped from Coastal Plains chert. wrapped with sinew off a deer I killed. Gonna be some nice prizes there, in addition to Muddy`s barbecue. Ya`ll come see us.



That is just beautiful sir! You are a talented man.
Good on you for making, and donating it.

I have one almost like this you made, and donated, that I was fortunate enough to win last year at the April shoot.
That arrow is one of my most prized possessions. 

Tomi and I ain't gonna make the shoot and the goings on Saturday, bummer.
 But, don't think you all are going to win everything and have all the fun.
I have an agent, who has been good enough to agree to  help out a brother, and place my support for the club into pre-determined paper sacks. ;


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jul 12, 2012)

Started fire around 4:15. Meat on by 5:30. Gonna be a long night, but worth it.

Y'all come see us!


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jul 12, 2012)

Oh, yeah. That's 89 lbs of hams.

I'm calculating 80 lbs of bbq for Saturday.


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 12, 2012)

Oh Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 12, 2012)

That`s gonna be fit to eat!


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jul 12, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> That`s gonna be fit to eat!



They are sizzlin' pretty good, now.

I'll fire 'em til midnight, then take a nap. Start cuttin in the morning around 7.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jul 12, 2012)

6 gallons of sauce made.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jul 12, 2012)

Last update for a while. If we lookin', we ain't cookin'.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 12, 2012)

Lookin` right good. You got the Chief helpin` you?


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jul 12, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Lookin` right good. You got the Chief helpin` you?



Negative. Got it by myself.

No problem, though.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 12, 2012)

Man what a sweet set up and a good group of folks, I'm going to have to check this out one day!!


Hey Ant, how far are ya'll from me ???


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 12, 2012)

If I only had a helicopter. I will do dishes.












For a hug.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jul 12, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Man what a sweet set up and a good group of folks, I'm going to have to check this out one day!!
> 
> 
> Hey Ant, how far are ya'll from me ???



No further than I am from you..

It was about 2 hours over there, for me.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 12, 2012)

Lukikus2 said:


> If I only had a helicopter. I will do dishes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You ain`t met Harrell, have you?


----------



## Nugefan (Jul 13, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> You ain`t met Harrell, have you?



He ain't all that bad now ...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 13, 2012)

Nugefan said:


> He ain't all that bad now ...






"Flower Pot Child" . . .


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 13, 2012)

Wow! Sauce pics! I like!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bam_bam (Jul 13, 2012)

Good lord that looks good. I have eaten muddy's bbq several times before and I tell you it is worth a 2hr drive to get some. cant wait till saturday.


----------



## droptine06 (Jul 13, 2012)

Looks like a good time and some good eats Muddy! Not a traditional shooter myself, Muddy posted a link in the outdoor cafe. I know it's probably too late since it's this weekend. (And not braggin' on myself here) But I would be willin' to donate a pencil drawing or two; I'm decent at it or so I'm told . I can pretty much draw any animal with any background/scene or just a profile picture of a buck they harvested or any animal for that matter. What I mostly do for friends and family is draw pictures of their deer/turkey or what have you after the harvest and recreate the scene at the time of kill. Just puttin it out there if ya'll still need donations or for next years event.


----------



## droptine06 (Jul 13, 2012)

And Nic, that arrow looks awesome! Wish I had your talent with things like that.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jul 13, 2012)

Fired it hard at midnight, then showered and went to bed at 12:20.
Got up at 5:30 and opened them up to cool a little. Started cutting at 7:15.....
I'm done.
Hope to see y'all tomorrow. I'm off to do other stuff that's gotta be done.


----------



## TNGIRL (Jul 13, 2012)

droptine06 said:


> Looks like a good time and some good eats Muddy! Not a traditional shooter myself, Muddy posted a link in the outdoor cafe. I know it's probably too late since it's this weekend. (And not braggin' on myself here) But I would be willin' to donate a pencil drawing or two; I'm decent at it or so I'm told . I can pretty much draw any animal with any background/scene or just a profile picture of a buck they harvested or any animal for that matter. What I mostly do for friends and family is draw pictures of their deer/turkey or what have you after the harvest and recreate the scene at the time of kill. Just puttin it out there if ya'll still need donations or for next years event.



That is a mighty fine offer!!!!! And one I will contact you over iffin you don't mind. All our trad clubs have raffels for friends in need and for their clubs yearly, that would be something WONDERFUL to have personally, as well as, a raffel item(if you agree!). I will pm you!!!!!

Anthony, that BBQ looks mighty fine indeed. Wish our OF shoot wasn't this weekend........maybe you could do it again in August!!!!! We plan to make it then!!!!LOL!!!! Please tell all Hello for me!!!!!!


----------



## droptine06 (Jul 13, 2012)

TNGIRL said:


> That is a mighty fine offer!!!!! And one I will contact you over iffin you don't mind. All our trad clubs have raffels for friends in need and for their clubs yearly, that would be something WONDERFUL to have personally, as well as, a raffel item(if you agree!). I will pm you!!!!!
> 
> Yes mam, I'd be more than happy to do it.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 13, 2012)

Looks like it's coming together pretty good!


----------



## bam_bam (Jul 13, 2012)

Muddy, your making me cuss over here. That looks very good.


----------



## hogdgz (Jul 13, 2012)

I was planning on doing some fishing tommorow but I might just have to change my mind and come up there in the morning, that BBQ looks good.

What time are yall doing the raffle?


----------



## bam_bam (Jul 13, 2012)

hogdgz said:


> I was planning on doing some fishing tommorow but I might just have to change my mind and come up there in the morning, that BBQ looks good.
> 
> What time are yall doing the raffle?



aled to donnie a little while ago and he said around 2.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 13, 2012)

Hope to see all ya`ll tomorrow.


----------



## Al33 (Jul 13, 2012)

Wishing you all a great shoot and weekend. No doubt the gang has done a lot of work and preparation for it so I hope you have a great turn out and great weather.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 14, 2012)

Had a good time today, and Ol` Muddy`s barbecue was sho-nuff good. 

To everybody who donated items, thank you kindly! They were very much appreciated.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jul 14, 2012)

I slinged, I slang, I slung, and now I'm toast.
Good time with good people.
x2 on Muddy's barbecue.


----------



## bam_bam (Jul 14, 2012)

X3 on the bbq....fish was good too. I really enjoyed the iron man course. It was a challenge.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 15, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Had a good time today, and Ol` Muddy`s barbecue was sho-nuff good.
> 
> To everybody who donated items, thank you kindly! They were very much appreciated.


BBQ was good!!.....Time spent with friends was even better!!



bam_bam said:


> X3 on the bbq....fish was good too. I really enjoyed the iron man course. It was a challenge.


That Iron Man course was wicked!!

Enjoyed a good day with good friends!!

Thanks to all the folks that put in the hard work to make this day possible!!


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jul 15, 2012)

We greatly appreciate everyone that attended. Good turnout and alot of shooting involved. Can't wait for the next one.
I took a few pics. Maybe someone else will add to them.


----------



## Dirty44Dan (Jul 16, 2012)

Great pictures, Muddy.  We had a great time


----------

